# Salvage & Junk title



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

Found this car on the net - 95 Pathfinder...she offered me $3800. Is it a good deal even it is junk title???

Btw, what's the different between salvage and junk title??? According to the definition, a junk-titled car can't operate on the road...how did she drive for 2years and travel to New York???

Shall I take it??? Need your help!!!! Thanks!
Attached carfax report for anyone who have time to look into.


DATE
REPORTED ODOMETER
READING INFORMATION
SOURCE GENERAL
COMMENTS 
09/01/1995 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Registered as
commercial vehicle


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

09/14/1995 38 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Title issued
First owner reported
First lien reported
Registered as lease vehicle
Odometer reading recorded on 07/22/1995 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

03/23/1996 8,505 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
SALVAGE TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED
Registered as lease vehicle
Odometer reading recorded on 01/22/1996 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04/01/1996 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
JUNK TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04/04/1996 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
JUNK TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04/16/1996 8,565 California
Inspection Station
Palmdale, CA
Passed emissions inspection


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04/18/1996 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
JUNK TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED
First lien reported


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04/18/1996 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
JUNK TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05/29/1997 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
JUNK TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05/29/1997 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
SALVAGE TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

09/30/1997 23,757 California
Inspection Station
Palmdale, CA
Passed emissions inspection


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

10/10/1997 23,756 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Ownership transfer reported
JUNK TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED
First lien reported
Odometer reading recorded on 09/29/1997 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

03/13/1999 32,102 California
Inspection Station
Los Angeles, CA
Passed emissions inspection


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

02/17/2001 47,812 California
Inspection Station
Passed emissions inspection


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

02/26/2001 47,177 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Los Angeles, CA
Ownership transfer reported
JUNK TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED
First lien reported
Odometer reading recorded on 02/17/2001 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05/09/2001 48,618 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Los Angeles, CA
Ownership transfer reported
JUNK TITLE/CERTIFICATE ISSUED
First lien reported
Odometer reading recorded on 04/25/2001


----------

